# Any other bakers out there?



## meghanwithanH (Aug 13, 2018)

I love to bake! And not to brag, but I’m pretty good at it. I’d really like to put in some more practice with decorating but I can’t bake very often. When I do, I eat it allllll 

What do you like to bake?
What are some of your favorite baking tips and tricks?


----------



## Winston (Aug 13, 2018)

My wife was always "Dessert Girl" in her family, and retains the crown today.
However, I have been pressed into service on numerous occasions.

When I worked in a group home, we did the daily cooking on the overnight shirt.  I usually made dessert.  I was told by the day staff that the kids would ask, "Did Winston make this (dessert)?" If it was affirmative, the dove in.
My secret?  Extra chocolate.  Seriously, who doesn't like extra chocolate?  For brownies and cake, I'd throw in a cup or two of chocolate chips. Cookies?  Extra chocolate (and plenty of butter and brown sugar).  These were teenage boys, they were not watching their figures.

Speaking of butter and brown sugar, there's your secret to a good pineapple upside down cake.  Make sure the pan is generously coated with the caramelized glaze before you add the batter.  The batter won't stick, and it gives the cake a crunchy, chewy binding with a soft moist center.


----------



## meghanwithanH (Aug 14, 2018)

Can’t go wrong with extra chocolate! I put extra vanilla in everything. It makes everything taste better. 

I dont know that I’ve every had pineapple upside down cake. Funny you should mention it though because I’m going through a pineapple phase. Pineapple upside down cake may just have to be my next project. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## aj47 (Aug 18, 2018)

meghanwithanH said:


> I love to bake! And not to brag, but I’m pretty good at it. I’d really like to put in some more practice with decorating but I can’t bake very often. When I do, I eat it allllll
> 
> What do you like to bake?
> What are some of your favorite baking tips and tricks?



Hi Meghan,  I wrote a poem about a pie here.  I do mostly quick-breads and pound cakes.  And bars or cakes that go in a 13" x 9" or 8" x 8" square pan.  I have a hand tremor so I can't do delicate decorative stuff.


----------



## meghanwithanH (Aug 19, 2018)

I love to make brownies and blondies and cheesecake squares and things like that. They’re so quick and easy. I don’t have usually have the patience for decorating and yet I wish I was better at it. I need to put in some practice time. Anyway, what kinds of bars and cakes do you like to bake?


----------



## ppsage (Aug 20, 2018)

I bake pineapple blueberry pound cake for a breakfast staple. Freezes great.


----------



## PiP (Aug 20, 2018)

ppsage said:


> I bake pineapple blueberry pound cake for a breakfast staple. /QUOTE]
> 
> Cake for breakfast sounds deliciously wicked. Any chance of the recipe, please?


----------



## meghanwithanH (Aug 20, 2018)

Sounds incredible!


----------



## aj47 (Aug 20, 2018)

I made nutella cheesecake with this recipe for my upcoming natal anniversary using this recipe form the New York Times:  https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1019275-no-bake-cheesecake-bars -- I baked the crust and doubled the sugar and vanilla and added a 13-oz jar of Nutella before folding in the whipped cream.


----------



## ppsage (Aug 20, 2018)

PiP said:


> ppsage said:
> 
> 
> > I bake pineapple blueberry pound cake for a breakfast staple. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## meghanwithanH (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you for the recipe! Sounds delicious - my mouth is watering! Adding it to my list right now.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 21, 2018)

pp, that looks tantalizing.  I do the Grandmother's Pound Cake II from all recipes (21702) as-is--there is no need to add flavorings.  I make them for my students.


----------



## meghanwithanH (Aug 21, 2018)

That reminds me, my coworker’s mom makes an incredible rum cake. I’ll post he recipe if she’s willing to give it up


----------



## ppsage (Sep 10, 2018)

Baking the (pineapple) cake today. Plums still aren't ripe and I worry a heavy rain's gonna fall this week.


----------



## MarkTaylorCa (Apr 3, 2019)

I am a big fan of Brownie. I often bake it. Here is my best recipe:

¼ cup butter​
1 bar + 1 row dark chocolate)
½ cup sugar​
2 eggs
1/8 tsp salt
​½ tsp vanilla (less than half a packet of van sugar)
½ cup chopped walnuts
​½ cup flour


Oil an 8 x 8 inch pan.  Heat oven to 350 F.  Melt chocolate and butter, stirring constantly.  Remove from heat.  Add sugar and stir till blended.  Add eggs, salt and vanilla and stir till blended.   Add flour and blend.  Add nuts and blend.  Bake 25 – 30 minutes.  DO NOT OVERBAKE.  Should be very moist.

Bon appetit!)


----------



## Rojack79 (Jul 8, 2019)

I love to make recipes from scratch. Any kind of pastry, cake or cookie that i can conceive i will bake. I should have been a chef.


----------



## quiet (Jul 13, 2019)

A group of other bakers! I haven't done much baking in a while, but I do love it! Those recipes look delicious!


----------



## aparna (Jul 13, 2019)

good job...!


----------



## Kopely (Jun 15, 2020)

My sister just got into baking bread. I can't believe how good her sourdough bread is. And from my understanding sourdough bread is a healthier bread option then most other breads.


----------

